# Advise Needed for MFA in Screenwriting at USC



## Alyx0998 (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm planning to apply for MFA in screenwriting at USC.I've got and understood all the requirements for the application.But,I'm still confused with how to get full scholarships.I even talked to the admission counsellor but didn't got the satisfied answer.I'd really appreciate if somebody can guide me for how to get full scholarship or tuition waiver or fellowship.

Thanks in Advance!!!!!


----------



## thehamm99 (Dec 11, 2012)

You're "planning" to apply?

I guess you've got a lot of time left to find the answers you seek. Almost a year.


----------



## Alyx0998 (Dec 12, 2012)

yes, I'm still be waiting till Aug-2013.But, I need to know the requirements for the scholarships first so I can start working on those directions.

P.S.-Thanks for the quick reply


----------



## TrilogyFan (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi all,

Applying to USC for playwriting concentration but also interested in screenwriting. I wonder if the decision process for all concentrations is similar? In any event, may your excellence be rewarded and your wait be short.


----------

